# Lovenox Injections



## SH1159 (Nov 3, 2010)

We have a new physician that wants to start giving Lovenox injections in the office prior to and after the patient has a procedure.  Does anyone know the appropriate way to code for these injections?  The nurse will be administering the injections each day for 5 days prior and 5 days after the procedure.  
Any help will be much appreciated. 
Thank you,
Sherry


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 3, 2010)

Unless the patient has a condition that warrents this then you will need a V code for prophylactic administration plus the 96372 for the admin.


----------

